# Sloped Pantry Shelves?



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not finding anything in my searches, and it may be for a lack of better terminology, but does anybody have any experience constructing their own sloped, pantry shelves? That would be the ones where you load the cans in on their sides at one end and remove them from the other end.

I have a 48" wide section of wall which is just begging for a set of shelves 8" deep, and it seems the perfect candidate for such an arrangement.

My biggest question is "what is the correct amount of slope?"

I suppose if nothing else I can use the old plumbing standby of 1/4" per foot...but this isn't exactly the same thing.

Any suggestions from someone who has BTDT?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a good article and plans for Rotational Shelving... 

You could modify that and build it to where you place cans on a top shelf, they roll to the back, then down onto the lower shelf, then as you take the cans from the bottom the top shelf will feed down.

Slanted Shelf Pattern for Canned Food Rotation | LDS Intelligent Living


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

you could experiment first with blocks of wood and a board. As long as the cans roll, and not too fast, it should work. Personnally, I would rather see the label than the end of the can because I would never remember what is in the cans


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

At 8" deep i would just make them flat. This would give you more flexibility in your storage. If you add a vertical divider in the center. This will save you from adding a support to a 48" shelf. Also giving you 2, 23+/-" wide sections. Again giving you more flexibility. 
At 8" deep you could get the verticals and 12 shelves out of one sheet of ply.
If you make your shelves 7-7/8 wide. For just can storage you would most likely want more shelves.
It would be well worth the time to make a jig and drill for adjustable shelf holes for this. 
I don't remember where on this site. A while back there was a thread about can units. With links to sites with more info.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> Here's a good article and plans for Rotational Shelving...
> 
> You could modify that and build it to where you place cans on a top shelf, they roll to the back, then down onto the lower shelf, then as you take the cans from the bottom the top shelf will feed down.
> 
> Slanted Shelf Pattern for Canned Food Rotation | LDS Intelligent Living



Thank you.

That looks like exactly the information I needed.

It appears he is running with a slope of 1" per foot (3" difference over a 36" span), and believes that could be decreased slightly.

I like his idea with the hooks/tags. That makes good sense.

Thank you again.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Summer 2012 077 by http://www.flickr.com/people/pelmelfarm/, on Flickr

This is mine, we dropped one inch per foot and it works well. Getting ready to build another one for odd sized cans like tomato juice, Spam etc....


----------

